# the VM on FreeBSD running for a while, soon afterwards it's not reponse



## dp_pan (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi,anybody
there is a problem, I cannot fix it. please help me thx.
env: host os is freebsd 11.1, virtualbox version is 5.2.16. configure is default.
the guest os is windows 7.
when I poweron the VM, the VM running for a while , soon afterwards it is not response when click vm's anywhere.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 30, 2018)

FreeBSD 11.1 has been EOL for some time now, so I suggest you start by upgrading it to 11.2, it could theoretically even fix your issue.


----------



## twllnbrck (Nov 30, 2018)

Note that you should outcomment all vbox stuff in /boot/loader.conf and /etc/rc.conf when you start upgrading to 11.2 to avoid kernel panic- PR 228535. Upgrading the packages to the latest versions after upgrading should solve the issues.


----------



## dp_pan (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks, I try it


----------

